# Ideen für Visitenkarten



## port29 (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche derzeit Ideen und Anregungen für meine private Visitenkarte. Die Karte sollte kreativ sein und "Wichtigkeit" aber auch Kreativität ausstrahlen. Auf der Karte sollte neben meinen Standard Daten noch stehen, was ich mache: Software Development, Hardware Development, IT Consulting, Systemadministration

Ich habe mir schon zwei Formate überlegt, aber vll. habt ihr da noch bessere Ideen.

a) Hochformat, auf der ersten Seite die Kontaktdaten, auf der Rückseite ein Tag Cloud, wo die o.g. Begriffe schwarz oder dunkelgrau stehen, die anderen unwichtigeren sind heller und kleiner.

b) Querformat. Auf der einen Seite steht in der Mitte nur mein Name und meine Telefonnummer, die andere Seite ist dann im Hochformat. Oben stehen meine Kontaktdaten und unten die vier Begriffe.

Was haltet Ihr davon? Oder habt ihr noch andere Ideen?


----------

